# KN4 vs The Guyver



## enzymeii (Jan 13, 2008)

Naruto with 4 fox tails, vs the

Location: Kyuubi crater, where Naruto fought Orochimaru.

Guyver is also in defense mode (ie, the armor has taken over Sho's mind).


----------



## Arishem (Jan 13, 2008)

The megasmasher only takes a few seconds to charge. KN4 will be reduced to atoms before it even creates the chakra ball.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't really know much about Guyver. What's his speed?

Because if 4tails is anywhere near as fast as 3-tails...


----------



## Arishem (Jan 13, 2008)

I believe the Guyver's stated running speed is 350mph, and Sho can fly using the gravity orb on his waist. His reaction speed is so great that he can shoot bullets out of the air or catch them. All of that aside, the bio-booster armor's weapons is what truly makes it deadly: a powerful laser, sonic cannons, gravity cannon, monomolecular vibroblades, inertia generators, and a particle cannon are all included in its arsenal. It also has 100x the strength of a peak human.


----------



## enzymeii (Jan 13, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> I believe the Guyver's stated running speed is 350mph, and Sho can fly using the gravity orb on his waist. His reaction speed is so great that he can shoot bullets out of the air or catch them. All of that aside, the bio-booster armor's weapons is what truly makes it deadly: a powerful laser, sonic cannons, gravity cannon, monomolecular vibroblades, inertia generators, and a particle cannon are all included in its arsenal. It also has 100x the strength of a peak human.



Yeah, but de fox is magic 

Either way, I don't see, given the laws governing anime and manga, how this battle could _not_ end with a confrontation of KN4's chakra blast and Guyver's Mega-Smasher.  

The taijutsu part of the fight would also be pretty entertaining, though, with Guyver slicing and dicing KN4 arms and Naruto just re-growing them and attacking again and again.  I see good blows landing all around, but in the end, I just can't imagine seeing Guyver's boob-beams overpowered.


----------



## Codde (Jan 13, 2008)

> The taijutsu part of the fight would also be pretty entertaining, though, with Guyver slicing and dicing KN4 arms and Naruto just re-growing them and attacking again and again. I see good blows landing all around, but in the end, I just can't imagine seeing Guyver's boob-beams overpowered.


The high-frequency sword could potentially just slice through him killing Naruto. He doesn't have to target only the limbs.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 13, 2008)

Sho goes into Neo-Guyver state and, well, it goes badly for Naruto from there.  

[YOUTUBE]T86FuBuuU_M[/YOUTUBE]




The 100x's strength bit was a base enhancement. He did get a bit stronger through the series, and with the Giant, aka Neo Guyver, all of his abilities are increased 10-fold from there. Megasmasher becomes Gigasmasher. And he creates barriers. And the Neo-Guyver teleported himself from one area of the world to another. Guyver's are already damn powerful. With the Neo upgrade, they're just freakin nasty.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 13, 2008)

The gigasmasher has been stated in the manga to be 100x as powerful as the megasmasher. Remember that Neo-Zxtole's blast tempest was supposed to utterly destroy all of Tokyo, and the gigasmasher punched through his beam like it was nothing. Overall, the average increase in strength between Guyver Gigantic and the normal Guyver is twenty fold. I'm not sure why the mangaka decided on that number with such a great disparity in power between the gigasmasher and megasmasher.


----------

